# Mini vs TiVo HD for second room



## 21364guy (Oct 20, 2007)

I am upgrading from a TiVo HD to Roamio Plus. However, we have a second DVR in our basement (currently a verizon fios HD box) and am I'm trying to decide which is the better option for there:

1. Sell the TiVo HD (it has lifetime sub) and use the proceeds to get a Mini w/lifetime.

2. Keep the TiVo HD and move it to the basement.

I guess one small advantage with the Mini is that I'd only need one cable card, while with the Roamio and HD I'd be renting two. On the other hand, the HD gives me more recording space overall. In case it matters our basement box actually feeds two rooms, so I'm using the fact that the Fios DVR has both HDMI and component simultaneously active. From what I've read I think that's true for the TiVo HD as well, but I'm not sure about the Mini.

Appreciate feedback on this as I want to end up with the best configuration in the end.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You could also just use the HD box for transfers from the main Roamio and get rid of the cablecard. That is your cheapest option.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Another advantage of the mini is future-proofing yourself, since we know that more apps and functionality are coming.

The mini is also extremely energy efficient

You'd have to buy the breakout cables with the mini. I assume you can use component and hdmi at the same time, all other models do...

You can get the mini w/4 year extended transferable warranty for like +$20 at best buy.

Simplicity would be a nice advantage to getting a mini... One now playing list everywhere.

Upgrading the ROamio plus to 3gb is as easy as opening the box and plugging the drive in.

A downside to switching to a mini is losing two tuners, but you're still net gaining over your current setup.
Oh, and You'd have to xfer saved shows as well as season passes.


----------



## 21364guy (Oct 20, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> You could also just use the HD box for transfers from the main Roamio and get rid of the cablecard. That is your cheapest option.


So the TiVo HD without a CableCARD can stream or transfer recordings from the Roamio?


----------



## 21364guy (Oct 20, 2007)

How solid is the Mini at this point? It sounds like one good approach would be to use the TiVo HD for a while, either or with or without the CableCARD. I can always sell the TiVo HD some months down the road and get the Mini at that time. But if it's very solid now then maybe there's no reason to wait.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

21364guy said:


> How solid is the Mini at this point? It sounds like one good approach would be to use the TiVo HD for a while, either or with or without the CableCARD. I can always sell the TiVo HD some months down the road and get the Mini at that time. But if it's very solid now then maybe there's no reason to wait.


They have been coming out with updates regularly, particularly since the Roamio's were released. Many/most of the early-adopter glitches have been ironed out, but there are of course some scattered folks with problems... Its getting the newest features such as the new HTML5 netflix client as or days after the Roamios get them.

It is an extension of the host unit. The now playing list is a copy of the host, setting a recording from the guide sets it to record on the host seamlessly, the to do list pops right up, etc.

Its extremely fast in the HD menus, like using sd menus on the Premier fast. Its essentially the same level of hardware as the Roamio.

There is a slight delay when tuning/changing channels with live tv, as the host has to tune, send it over your network, etc, or when you click on a show saved on the host unit to watch. Its doing MRS (multi-room streaming) like between newer tivos... which takes a moment or two to fire up.

Trick play is extremely responsive and with the latest updates looks and feels pretty much exactly like local functionality. (to me at least)


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

21364guy said:


> So the TiVo HD without a CableCARD can stream or transfer recordings from the Roamio?


The cablecard just tunes the channel (in general terms) and you can still do all other functions with it.

Another option is to connect the old box to an antenna and see what it can pull OTA. Still free and it can then still record a multitude of locals.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Mini blows away older TiVos IMO. New user interface, and I don't miss the additional tuner a stand alone box offers.


----------

